# Yeah, another pornography topic



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

If given this opportunity, would you get involved in the porn industry? A friend of mine tells me people in "the business" get between 500-1000 dollars a scene. A friend of mine is in the situation where he may be offered an "in" and is thinking about getting into adult entertainment.

THis is a serious topic and I'm actually curious what you guys would do. Would you 'sell your soul' and morals for some cash?


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

No.

Also, aren't you supposed to be watching Wall E or getting raped or something?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No.
> 
> Also, aren't you supposed to be watching Wall E or getting raped or something?


id rather not talkabout it


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 2, 2010)

Depends on how risky it was. 
I hardly see how it's selling your soul. It's just fucking for money. Last I checked fucking is a pretty natural thing for people to do. It's just like any other job, it's fine as long as nobody takes the piss.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 2, 2010)

Was it a friend or that MTV mini-documentary about that "straight" guy who did gay porn?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 2, 2010)

I would not. I had a friend in highschool who currently works with a low-budget porn company, and he describes it as pretty bad. Understaffing, dealing with really shitty people, plus guys don't get paid nearly as much as girls do. Porn is a hugely profitable industry, but with so much of it being shat out, most companies don't make a lot.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep I'd try it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd rather be the cameraman, sound man or director.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 2, 2010)

Allow me to briefly cover what really irks me about these pornography threads.

Firstly, they just seem to be testing the water, seeing how far you can poke your head out before we slam down on it. You know the rules (and if you don't, you shouldn't be posting), and you've been around for a little while, should know what slides and what doesn't. Now, it's been covered before; I (I won't speak for the team here) don't appreciate it when you play games with me, and when I bite I'll bite hard, possibly inciting a good rant or two. If you're in doubt about a thread, ask a mod. That's not hard to do, shouldn't take too long, and coverage is pretty good lately. This is my main issue I have with these, and the penis threads.

Second of all, it's an annoying sexual trend. The Den was always a little bit like that, but has gotten moreso recently (or was last time I checked), and Off Topic is getting it pretty bad as well. Quite a few [citation needed] regard this as a "good" furry forum [for reasons including] that it's not all about sex, and that a wide variety of topics are up for discussion. If we start dipping into that, we might attract some furs that ARE all about sex, and furfag up the place an awful lot.

Initially, I found these mildly interesting- the discussion of the principle of pornography *can* be an interesting one, but it's when it goes on and on it gets on my nerves.

Now then, to the topic:
No. My partner certainly wouldn't appreciate it, and I don't really like the idea of people gettin' all steamy over me without having traversed the knobstacle course (credit: Russell Brand)


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

Negatory. No. Never in a million years.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If given this opportunity, would you get involved in the porn industry? A friend of mine tells me people in "the business" get between 500-1000 dollars a scene. A friend of mine is in the situation where he may be offered an "in" and is thinking about getting into adult entertainment.
> 
> THis is a serious topic and I'm actually curious what you guys would do. Would you 'sell your soul' and morals for some cash?



Nope.  There's better jobs imo.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 2, 2010)

$500 to $1000 is pretty low, considering.  You could make that much stripping for a few busy nights and still be able to pretend it never happened later.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 2, 2010)

Depends on how good it pays I guess.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yep I'd try it.


With Taren.

Also, I think being a porn star would suck out the fun of having sex, since you have to do take after take after take, and a few hours of shooting only ends up as 5 seconds of the whole movie.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Absolutely not


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd have to read the script first. :V


----------



## Morumotto (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell naw.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

I can see it in front of me right now, a porn star comes home from work and goes to bed with his/her spouse. The spouse asks "hey, wanna make love?" and the porn star goes all "FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..."


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I can see it in front of me right now, a porn star comes home from work and goes to bed with his/her spouse. The spouse asks "hey, wanna make love?" and the porn star goes all "FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..."



They'd only have to do it once a month or so to make a living.  And in most cases it's just to supplement their income.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 2, 2010)

Thinking about it, I know one of the main photographers of a large gay porn company , I've even had dinner with him, and 2 of his actors, once  (along with some friends) And trust me, they make more than the $500-$1000 you said, per shoot...
I don't think it's my kind-of business, though  (Still, porn actor > whore)


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 2, 2010)

I would try stripping before porn. Scratch that, I'd jump off of bridge before being in a porno. A really, really high bridge into shark infested waters.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Not a snowball's chance in HELL.

Amateur stuff is better anyway.

It isn't just about morals or any of that shit, either.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 2, 2010)

Only if Taren does it with me.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd be one of the technicians, because I really like electronic equipment (especially obsolete video formats).


----------



## peacheskawaii (Jun 2, 2010)

only if i got offered a very hefty amount of money to have it released :3 

otherwise i'll stick to trying better jobs first and leaving the sex part for fun ^^


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Wouldn't do it for money

Wouldn't even do it if it were a private film only me and my SO could view


----------



## Oovie (Jun 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Was it a friend or that MTV mini-documentary about that "straight" guy who did gay porn?


Sounds like this guy could send in for a clip on Dirty Jobs!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 2, 2010)

never^^ no way!


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 2, 2010)

For enough money, I definitely would. Money doesn't buy happiness in and of itself, but it would help pay for college, bills, and things I want, and worrying less about paying for those would certainly make me happier. 

I really wouldn't care if people jerked off to me having sex, though I don't consider myself particularly attractive.


----------



## Siogo (Jun 2, 2010)

I would have to say it would be a bad thing.  Making 1000 dollars a scene is fine enough to live comfortably, but once your over 30 I would have to say that work would be scarce.  Also, when you have to go get a real job 'porn star' isn't exactly resume material.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> They'd only have to do it once a month or so to make a living.  And in most cases it's just to supplement their income.


Dammit Fuzzy don't ruin my attempts at making funny posts.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, Kellie. Having watched every season of _Whose Line is it Anyway?_, I'd like to know what real Swedish porn is like.

(Those who have watched _Whose Line_ will know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 2, 2010)

everyone probably knows my view in here


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, Kellie. Having watched every season of _Whose Line is it Anyway?_, I'd like to know what real Swedish porn is like.
> 
> (Those who have watched _Whose Line_ will know what I'm talking about.)


i dunno lol, furry porn is the only porn I bother to look at


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, Kellie. Having watched every season of _Whose Line is it Anyway?_, I'd like to know what real Swedish porn is like.
> 
> (Those who have watched _Whose Line_ will know what I'm talking about.)



Nothing special, except they speak Swedish. Then again I find most porn audio to be such a turn off that I turn it off completely.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 2, 2010)

What are "morals"?

I'd totally do it for money. Plus, free sex. It's a two-fer


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> What are "morals"?
> 
> I'd totally do it for money. Plus, free sex. It's a two-fer



Remember that everyone gets to see your dong and masturbate to it as well. _Everyone_


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 2, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Remember that everyone gets to see your dong and masturbate to it as well. _Everyone_



So? Why should I care?


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 2, 2010)

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e9NJ1ojCl7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e9NJ1ojCl7g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm worth more than $500-$1000 dollars a scene. No.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> What are "morals"?
> 
> I'd totally do it for money. Plus, free sex. It's a two-fer



By all accounts it's a quick way to make yourself not like sex any more.  Kinda happens when you turn something you usually do for fun/love into a job.  Ruins it.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> So? Why should I care?



Huh, apparently you're comfortable with the fact that people will be able to watch you have sex. 

I know I'm not.


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Huh, apparently you're comfortable with the fact that people will be able to watch you have sex.
> 
> I know I'm not.


At least not for such a meager sum anyway.

Also what Tycho said.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Huh, apparently you're comfortable with the fact that people will be able to watch you have sex.
> 
> I know I'm not.


Maybe it's some ego boost or something :|


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Maybe it's some ego boost or something :|



Possibly, but in hetero porn the male isn't really the focus, he's like a "proxy" for the men who watch the film. 

Maybe your hypothesis applies to females more than males.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Possibly, but in hetero porn the male isn't really the focus, he's like a "proxy" for the men who watch the film.
> 
> Maybe your hypothesis applies to females more than males.


It's possible


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Possibly, but in hetero porn the male isn't really the focus, he's like a "proxy" for the men who watch the film.
> 
> Maybe your hypothesis applies to females more than males.



Not always. I've seen straight porn designed for gay men and straight porn meant to be enjoyed by heterosexual couples.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's possible



TIME FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 2, 2010)

No.

I'm not that kind of a guy.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 2, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I'd have to read the script first. :V



There's a script for these things?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> There's a script for these things?



Has more to do with "OK, in this scene, you and him, doggy style.  Next scene, sloppy sideways.  Next scene, another girl comes in, menage a trois.  Oh, and this is about alien diplomacy and stuff.  Aaaaaand ACTION" than a story.


----------



## Luca (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't. And any porn I make now would be considered child porn anyway.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 2, 2010)

i would do porn if it was just the normal porn, nothing too freaky :3


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Has more to do with "OK, in this scene, you and him, doggy style.  Next scene, sloppy sideways.  Next scene, another girl comes in, menage a trois.  Oh, and this is about alien diplomacy and stuff.  Aaaaaand ACTION" than a story.



Not exactly Shakespeare then


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Not exactly Shakespeare then



There's some shakin' and some spears, but you won't see ol' Willy's stamp of approval anywhere.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

500 to 1000 dollars per scene. Many times up to 3-5 scenes a day. Depending on how stable the work is, you can make a decent living off it.

I still would feel more comfortable self producing porn than going to a professional studio.


----------



## Zontar (Jun 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If given this opportunity, would you get involved in the porn industry? A friend of mine tells me people in "the business" get between 500-1000 dollars a scene. A friend of mine is in the situation where he may be offered an "in" and is thinking about getting into adult entertainment.
> 
> THis is a serious topic and I'm actually curious what you guys would do. Would you 'sell your soul' and morals for some cash?



I would pay $5,000 for your sex tape with Fuzzy Alien.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> There's a script for these things?



I  dunno about a script but they have a guy/woman telling them what to do all day. Porno sex really does not match upto real sex. To be honest if I had a GF and she wanted to star in porn movies I'd be ok with it.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I  dunno about a script but they have a guy/woman telling them what to do all day. Porno sex really does not match upto real sex. To be honest if I had a GF and she wanted to star in porn movies I'd be ok with it.



You'd be bragging that your GF is a porn star.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You'd be bragging that your GF is a porn star.



i know i would oh murr :3


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess you don't know me well enough...


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 3, 2010)

Zontar said:


> I would pay $5,000 for your sex tape with Fuzzy Alien.



OMFG! That's worth more than it's weight in gold!


----------



## Nargle (Jun 3, 2010)

I might consider doing adult animations or creating adult 3D models if they offered me a LOT of money. But I would never actually participate in the creation of live action pornography. No, just.. no.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't but I've no problem with other people doing it.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 3, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I guess you don't know me well enough...



Yay, cryptic responses.

I don't know you from Adam (or Eve, whatever) so I'm gonna say you're saying "negatory" on the whole being a porn star thing.


----------



## LordFunkyFist (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think I have the body for such a business, and even if I did I don't think I would do so. Not because I think it's a filthy business or something, but personal ethics I guess.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 5, 2010)

Apparently I've got the looks for it, so why not?


----------



## Bando (Jun 5, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Ames (Jun 5, 2010)

As long as I get to wear a Darth Vader helmet while I do it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn this topic is now oddly ironic.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 5, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> There's a script for these things?



http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk269/zorrodeltaco/thats_the_joke.jpg

In all seriousness though, I wouldn't do porn. Hell, I'm too ashamed of my body to be a model for art. Granted, the person in question wanted to photograph me masturbating and at the time, she was my brother's girlfriend, but still. Even if it was just me naked sitting around, I'd want to hide an unsightly stomach feature that usually isn't found on males.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 5, 2010)

No, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 5, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Even if it was just me naked sitting around, I'd want to hide an unsightly stomach feature that usually isn't found on males.



A vertical vagina?



Sorry for bringing this thread back into view. I just had to ask that :3c


----------



## Cat Jordan (Jun 5, 2010)

Hell no.
I hate work, if I worked in the porn industries it would be just that "work" I'd hate to hate sex X3


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> A vertical vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bringing this thread back into view. I just had to ask that :3c



i also want to know now.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 6, 2010)

No.  I like money, but I prefer earning it, and I prefer not working for the likes of Larry Flynt.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> A vertical vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bringing this thread back into view. I just had to ask that :3c



I think vertical vaginas was a totally different subject :V


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I think vertical vaginas was a totally different subject :V



But I can't think of any other unsightly stomach feature that isn't normally found on males.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> But I can't think of any other unsightly stomach feature that isn't normally found on males.



The whole "vertical vaginas" started as a "furries fail at anatomy", which then turned into "OP fails at english", which you just did too, as vaginas are SUPPOSED to be vertical :V

You meant horizontal.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The whole "vertical vaginas" started as a "furries fail at anatomy", which then turned into "OP fails at english", which you just did too, as vaginas are SUPPOSED to be vertical :V
> 
> You meant horizontal.



huh? I thought the whole thing about vertical vaginas was that people would draw them in the middle of the stomach.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46298


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> huh? I thought the whole thing about vertical vaginas was that people would draw them in the middle of the stomach.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46298


I saw the pic linked in the first post.  And proceeded to vomit out my internal organs.  I know what's meant by vertical vaginas, though.  So, here's something that may help:
Hitler drew vertical vaginas (He was a failed artist, remember?)


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> huh? I thought the whole thing about vertical vaginas was that people would draw them in the middle of the stomach.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46298



Ah, true, it was later that people started talking about horizontal vaginas XD

Still, fat rolls are horizontal :V


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd do it for a few, get publicity. xD


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> A vertical vagina?




... A lone stretch mark around my belly button from back when I got really fat...


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 7, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... A lone stretch mark around my belly button from back when I got really fat...



BRAIN BLEACH! STAT!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 7, 2010)

If it was with different people / anyone other than my fiance...
Lol no.

I'd rather be poor.

Now, if it WAS with just me and my fiance,
then sure. Whatever.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 7, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> BRAIN BLEACH! STAT!



well, its better then a vertical vagina


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 7, 2010)

No man. Porn is not the type of thing you wanna make a living off of.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 7, 2010)

if i lost some weight, abso-fucking-lutely. why do i care if someone sees me naked? :U 'course, i'd do it with my fiance, not with any strangers.

also, fursuit porn too. that would be even easier.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> if i lost some weight, abso-fucking-lutely. why do i care if someone sees me naked? :U 'course, i'd do it with my fiance, not with any strangers.
> 
> also, fursuit porn too. that would be even easier.


 
Wat about the fact that everybody around you would treat you like a total bitch? (not to mention STD's)


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 7, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> Wat about the fact that everybody around you would treat you like a total bitch? (not to mention STD's)



iii don't really give a shit about how people treat me.
also, why would i get STDs unfing my boyfriend.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> iii don't really give a shit about how people treat me.
> also, why would i get STDs unfing my boyfriend.


 
wow you must have an IQ of like 10


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 7, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> wow you must have an IQ of like 10



hey
sorry i'm not a prude.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 7, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> wow you must have an IQ of like 10



IRONY OVERWHELMING


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> wow you must have an IQ of like 10


If his boyfriend doesn't have any STDs, how would he get them if he only fucked his boyfriend? Please explain.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> huh? I thought the whole thing about vertical vaginas was that people would draw them in the middle of the stomach.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46298



I luled at that thread.

Maybe it would have helped if she would have called what she was talking about by it's true name.

Like "Vertical Labia" or "Vertical Vulva". The vagina is a part of the woman's internal sex organs. The external sex organs are not a part of the vagina nor called it.

Sad I know more about female anatomy than a female.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If his boyfriend doesn't have any STDs, how would he get them if he only fucked his boyfriend? Please explain.



I was just talking about pornographers in general, not that paticular person. Besides it's beyond me why youd want the whole world watching you fucking your'e spouse IRL


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> I was just talking about pornographers in general, not that paticular person. Besides it's beyond me why youd want the whole world watching you fucking your'e spouse IRL


 If you were talking about them in general, why did you respond to him with "wow you must have an IQ of 10"?


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

1: Lol some people on here have some ego issues, just saying.

2: Err...If I knew what exactly I would be doing before hand I would probably do it if it wasnt disease filled.

3: Lol This place is more anti-yiff that I thought.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If you were talking about them in general, why did you respond to him with "wow you must have an IQ of 10"?


 
I was responding to her last post. 



Akro said:


> 1: Lol some people on here have some ego issues, just saying.
> 
> 2: Err...If I knew what exactly I would be doing before hand I would probably do it if it wasnt disease filled.
> 
> 3: Lol This place is more anti-yiff that I thought.


 
1. And by this you mean...?
2.How wudya know?
3.No one is ant-yiff. It just doesnt make a good job is all.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> I was responding to her last post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, if they gave me a contract, which they would have to, it would lay out all that I would be entailed to do, so if It told me to do a male re-enactment to 2 girls 1 cup, I could shove the contract down the dudes throat.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

Misleading title is misleading 

I wouldn't do it. It's fake and pointless.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 10, 2010)

Akro said:


> Well, if they gave me a contract, which they would have to, it would lay out all that I would be entailed to do, so if It told me to do a male re-enactment to 2 girls 1 cup, I could shove the contract down the dudes throat.



Am I the only one here who thinks sex is still a form a romance? I dunno


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks sex is still a form a romance? I dunno


 It used to be, now it's just recreation really


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

I would like to direct pornography from a super-artistic, asshole (but not Pirates! standpoint [pornography shouldn't easily emulate or attempt to subsume other, similar artforms and genres]).
that would undoubtedly make your dick realize its an awkward flabby republican consumer

But I do not understand why so much pornography places emphasis on casting air-brushed, fake individuals and has one mode of pacing "GET THERE AND DO IT."
Most pornography is just fast food, and the orgasm has become a baseless, uninteresting recreation that we often place the burden of unfulfullment on
masturbation should be a religious sacrament and at the very least a transcendental art of self-awakening


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks sex is still a form a romance? I dunno


 
Don't worry, you're not alone.

The sane people are just a minority here.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

No, it's just that some of us dont believe sex was only meant for one person, like its not a huge deal. Theres billions of cocks and vaginas out there, they arent that special that they can only be matched to 1 other.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 11, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> I was just talking about pornographers in general, not that paticular person. Besides it's beyond me why youd want the whole world watching you fucking your'e spouse IRL



1. it's "your" in this case. but..."your'e" doesn't even exist anyway, so that's kinda moot.



FlahtheBat said:


> I was responding to her last post.



i'm not a girl.



FlahtheBat said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks sex is still a form a romance? I dunno


 
oh yes, i love someone so very much that i want to cum in their bowels. there's nothing romantic about sex. romance is an excuse to get in someone's pants.
however, if that's what you want to think, i don't see the big deal with someone else seeing my fiance and i "romance".


----------



## Tycho (Jun 11, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks sex is still a form a romance? I dunno


 
You're a deluded fool.  Sex =/= love or romance.  It can be part of a romantic and loving relationship, but it is not a form of love or romance.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You're a deluded fool. Sex =/= love or romance. It can be part of a romantic and loving relationship, but it is not a form of love or romance.



So now it's all just "SHUT UP BITCH AND FUCK"? Doesnt quite strike me as a "loving relationship"....


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You're a deluded fool.  Sex =/= love or romance.  It can be part of a romantic and loving relationship, but it is not a form of love or romance.


 
I think he was trying to say it's part of it.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> So now it's all just "SHUT UP BITCH AND FUCK"? Doesnt quite strike me as a "loving relationship"....


 
Fucking retard.  You have the reading comprehension of George W. Bush with dyslexia and a concussion.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> oh yes, i love someone so very much that i want to cum in their bowels. there's nothing romantic about sex. romance is an excuse to get in someone's pants.
> however, if that's what you want to think, i don't see the big deal with someone else seeing my fiance and i "romance".


 
If sex isn't romantic, then why do couples have sex? lol don't you retards know where baies come from?



Tycho said:


> Fucking retard. You have the reading comprehension of George W. Bush with dyslexia and a concussion.



I can tell that ur a troll, so I'm not gonna bother explaining logic to you


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> I can tell that ur a troll, so I'm not gonna bother explaining logic to you


 
My only regret is that I'm probably gonna cop an infraction for insulting you stating the painfully obvious.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> My only regret is that I'm probably gonna cop an infraction for insulting you stating the painfully obvious.


 
Someone lock this topic. Plz...For the love of god lock it right now!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> hey I have no problem with trolling, but at least try to do it right. Dumbass



*looks at wristwatch*

Train should be arriving any minute now.

Anyways, where was I? Oh, right.  Sex CAN be an act of love or romance, but sex itself constitutes neither of those things.  Which makes the whole "making love" schtick pretty retarded.  Sex is physically intense (usually) and emotionally intense.  WHICH emotion depends on the situation, of course.  Porn actors frequently have to remove emotion from the equation, which IMO kills the point of sex.  Same for prostitution, for some one-night-stands... might as well stay home and rub one out if you're looking to release tension.

Porn actors have to turn a recreational activity into a job, much like pro sports players, and in both cases it defeats the purpose of the activity around which those jobs have at their core.

Also, "making babies" has nothing to do with love or romance, really.  Animals fuck to procreate and that's pretty much it, barring a few special instances with certain species.  Love and romance are utterly human concepts.

And oh my, you completely rewrote your post! Teehee.  Shame I had you quoted before then, huh?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

ITT: EVIL TROLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ITT: EVIL TROLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


 
Who?
You?
Me?
Jesus???


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Who?
> You?
> Me?
> Jesus???



Nah, not Jesus, he usually prefers political threads and threads about Texas and illegal immigrants.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ITT: EVIL TROLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


 I'm watching Troll, oh wait, that's not the same is it?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Nah, not Jesus, he usually prefers political threads and threads about Texas and illegal immigrants.



Not that Jesus lol...what about me?
I'm not a troll, at least I don't think so.
Willow is definitely a troll though, you can see the evil in her eyes x.x


----------



## Thatch (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Willow is definitely a troll though, you can see the evil in her eyes x.x


 
A circa 40yo man impersonating a 15yo girl online. It's the definition of a troll :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> A circa 40yo man impersonating a 15yo girl online. It's the definition of a troll :V


 
I miss the this button D:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not trollin'


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not trollin'



LIES AND SLANDER D:<
w8 what was we talking about again?
Oh yea porn...boobies, that is all


----------



## Ratte (Jun 12, 2010)

Never seen sex as anything romantic.  I've always seen it as just something to do.

sex =/= romance.  If it did, rape victims either wouldn't be getting raped or they would fall in love with their assailants.

ITT we don't know what trolling really is.

o/


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 12, 2010)

Couples in love have sex because of hormones and chemicals resulting from being close to someone of their preferred gender. Sex is not love.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

You's trollin!


I'm not trolling!


TROLLLLLSS


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Never seen sex as anything romantic. I've always seen it as just something to do.
> 
> sex =/= romance. If it did, rape victims either wouldn't be getting raped or they would fall in love with their assailants.
> 
> ...


 
Ratte boobies are awesome I mean um yea what she said >.>


----------



## Thatch (Jun 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> sex =/= romance.  If it did, rape victims either wouldn't be getting raped or they would fall in love with their assailants.


 
Japaniese live that trope.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You's trollin!
> 
> 
> I'm not trolling!
> ...


I am Boxxy see :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I am Boxxy see :3


 Boxxy is white. 

And cried significantly less.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Ratte boobies are awesome I mean um yea what she said >.>


 
what



szopaw said:


> Japaniese live that trope.


 
they're JAPANESE


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They're eating her...and then they're gonna me!


 
OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 13, 2010)

No. Like Kellie said, it seems like all the fun would get sucked out of sex. 
Plus I don't like the idea of random people watching me do that. Eww.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Never in a million years........I can't really understand how people are able to handle being naked in front of millions of people who would view their videos.......It's kinda disgusting if you ask me. v_v....


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 13, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> If sex isn't romantic, then why do couples have sex? lol don't you retards know where baies come from?


 
why do people have sex? BECAUSE PEOPLE LIKE TO CUM.



Adelin said:


> Never in a million years........I can't really understand how people are able to handle being naked in front of millions of people who would view their videos.......It's kinda disgusting if you ask me. v_v....



good thing you're not doing it then, eh?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 13, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> If sex isn't romantic, then why do couples have sex?


 
Didn't know that $5 hookers were romantic :V

And lol, it remind me of those parodies. Candles, romantic atmosphere, a PC and porn.


----------

